# Sous Vide Filet Mignon



## shinny (Feb 23, 2019)

I just cooked three filet mignons at 133* for 4 hours. Seared them for 45 seconds each side on a 900* sear box. OMG!!! What a way to make a steak. I tried to get some q-vue but everyone ate it too quickly.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2019)

Shinny, afternoon....  Where did you find that recipe ???   I haven't seen an "approved" recipe that calls for 129F cook for 4 hours....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds Awesome!!
Although I would think SV really isn't needed with Fillet Mignon, I'm sure it's a good one to do it with, because it's not Fatty, like a Ribeye or Prime Rib. I'll bet it was Fantastic!!
Any Pics?
I haven't done any SV under 131°, because I read somewhere not to SV below 130°.
I don't remember where I saw that, but it was before I started using SV, when I was researching everything about SV I could find.
Next time I run into that, I'll have to nail it down, so I don't lose it.

Bear


----------



## shinny (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorry guys. I looked at my last prime rib temp. The filet was 133* for 4 hours. I changed my original post. 

I write my cook temps and times on my phone and realized I typed the wrong temp. I need glasses and may have had a couple adult beverages too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2019)

shinny said:


> Sorry guys. I looked at my last prime rib temp. The filet was 133* for 4 hours. I changed my original post.
> 
> I write my cook temps and times on my phone and realized I typed the wrong temp. I need glasses and may have had a couple adult beverages too.




*OK, that's Great, Shinny!!
Meanwhile I found a little about that 130° that we try to stay above.
I'm sure there's better writings on it, but here's what I found if anyone's interested:*

Bacteria stops growing in the 120's, and starts dying around 129-130F. (The main "bacteria" is E. coli, but things like salmanella and listeria are pretty close. Salmonella is a little higher temp iirc. But generally, all pathogens will stop growing in the high 120's so you don't breed them at that temp.) The USDA promotes a holding temp of 140, likely because thermometers can vary and a fast-paced restaurant doesn't always have time to monitor temps closely, and 140F also kills bacteria in minutes. At 130F, it takes around 2 hours.

There are a couple food scientists in this group that can elaborate, but most just recommend the USDA guidelines from what I've observed.
Food safety is always a risk and as some people here have mentioned, at 130 F you are getting very close to the limit of where bacteria multiply and where they die. It is very possible to have misreadings in your thermometers that lead to undercooking, unevenness in the sous vide bath water temperature, or just poor handling up or downstream that could make things riskier.

Food safety is not a yes/no kind of thing. It's a numbers game and it's all about taking individual steps to increase margins of safety which add up to reduce the risk of illness.

Sorry for the Hi-Jack,
Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 23, 2019)

Good info for all SV users...


----------



## shinny (Feb 23, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> *OK, that's Great, Shinny!!
> Meanwhile I found a little about that 130° that we try to stay above.
> I'm sure there's better writings on it, but here's what I found if anyone's interested:*
> 
> ...



No Hi-Jack at all. I'm glad you guys saw it so I could fix what I typed. I don't want anyone to read my mistake and get sick.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 23, 2019)

Bearcarver nailed it! Bacteria are not unlike any animal. Humans and animals in general, are not usually feeling too Frisky, looking to multiple at 120° and higher. At 130° bacteria begin to die over time, about 2 hours, and as temp rises, they die faster. Restaurants hold a 140 to 150 because any new bacterial contamination is quickly killed and the hotter cabinet recovers faster with workers opening and closing the doors pulling finished food for service...JJ


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Just put my fillets into the sous vide at 133.5  they will be there for 4 - 5 hours.  Will post some finish pics if I remember to take them.  Dry brined overnight for the first time.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Turned out great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2021)

That looks Freaking Excellent!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## geek with fire (Feb 16, 2021)

Wow.  Haven't been around in a really long time and already learned something new.  Have been cooking SV for 3-4 years....and often go below 130 on steaks.  I guess I never gave it a second thought...until now.  I'd never smoke in the danger zone that long.  Not sure why I thought it would be OK in a bag.  Looks like this is an old dog/new tricks kind of day.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 16, 2021)

I am not a fan of filet mignon (prefer other steak cuts more) - BUT - yours look pretty amazing and I would certainly love to try them.


----------

